
Asynq – A simple asynchronous task queue library for Go - hibiken
https://github.com/hibiken/asynq
======
dickeytk
Is there any particular reason you chose to use Redis lists instead of
streams? With streams you’d get the job ack/retry stuff partially handled for
you

~~~
hibiken
great feedback. I have not yet played around with redis streams much. will
definitely look into to that. thx again!

